# anyone been to Butler Gulch recently? Worth skiing up yet?



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

It's still a little bit thin but not too terribly bad. NE facing aspects are the best thus far. If you go all the way up you'll be very happy with the turns b/c NOBODY's going back there right now...they're all at Berthoud which was a friggin zoo today. I thought I was at Vail.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*?*

hey TWITCH, do i know you? are you in Golden or the Butte for winter?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Ummm, I would say that the coverage in Butler Gulch is pretty freaking good. I've been back there a few times on my Split and really didn't hit a thing. As far as crowds go, it's now crowded. Maybe it's lightened up a little bit, since some more ski areas opened, but there were easily 30 people back there two weeks ago on a Saturday, with more hiking up the trail. Get out early to avoid them.


----------

